
I'm a senior full stack ReactJS developer looking for remote contract work - chobbleforth
Is anyone looking for a full time remote contractor who is able to put together all aspects of an application including application architecture, front end development (ReactJS), back end development (Linux&#x2F;AWS serverless&#x2F;Python) and deployment?<p>If yes, drop me a note at chobbleforth@gmail.com and I&#x27;ll reply.
======
gus_massa
In case someone flags this ...

Please see the FAQ regarding job posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

For the latest post, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

